# Any of the SoCal crew driving to Marv's on 6/20?



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll be driving up on Friday 6/20. Anyone else planning to leave on Friday?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

technobug said:


> I'll be driving up on Friday 6/20. Anyone else planning to leave on Friday?


Hey man, where the heck have you been? Long time not seeing you! I started a thread for the SoCal caravan. I noticed yesterday that I dunno with the date. Yes, there are 3 peeps including myself leaving on June 20 around 10 AM. So read the thread link below for more info.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39713

Jose


----------

